# Blogs!



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 13, 2002)

I know some of you have them... but if you have one and haven't shared yet, please do!

There's my website, which will have a blog soon, so check it out anyways...

www.thecaseykelley.com

I also have one that I started A LONG time ago but never quite finished it... applewebnews.blogspot.com

Oh well...

Your turn!


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

the xootblog

That's one that I made. I update it regularly, and it has an RSS newsfeed.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

what is a blog?


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh, God. 

Look here: http://www.blogger.com/.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

ok, thanks. Now I know.


----------



## rinse (Jun 14, 2002)

iim looking for a good blogger software pack that runs on PHP and mySQl... anyone?


----------



## twyg (Jun 14, 2002)

Twyg's Thoughts


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *iim looking for a good blogger software pack that runs on PHP and mySQl... anyone? *



It's called b2. Search for it on Google.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

xaq.blogspot.com


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

Now look at my blog.

It's a bit different, don'tchathink?

Well, I got a new commenting service installed and voice and blingbling have put me in their internet favorites. 

Have fun with my improved bloooog.


----------



## dualcube (Jun 18, 2002)

hey, take a look at my blog ....its an awesome blog system.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, can anybody with good HTML skills make me a cool blog template? thanks. Email/im me


----------



## googolplex (Jun 18, 2002)

It seems that I was the first on here to have a blog, or at least the I didn't see anyone before me . So I thought I'd post on here. the URL is http://jeff.hume.ca. 

The revolution is spreading . I introduced it to xoot who has got lots of other people to get one. Jadey also set one up (http://guinevere.ca).


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm the second one here who's got a blog. 

And xaq, you're copying me. You also signed up for enetation. And why are you saying that my blog sux? Is it because I won't team up with you? Sheesh. 

Also, xaq is calling gamedog infidel, because he created his own blog. 

Very immature.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

> I'm the second one here who's got a blog.
> 
> And xaq, you're copying me. You also signed up for enetation. And why are you saying that my blog sux? Is it because I won't team up with you? Sheesh.
> 
> ...



I'm not copying you, i wanted to see what it does, you recommended it! plus its on the blogger website

I was just kidding when I said it sucks

I'm calling him infidel because he laughed without my premission

http://xaq.blogspot.com


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I'm calling him infidel because he laughed without my premission*



When he created his blog, you became sensitive to these things. 

I also take back the sayings that you were copying me. Without Jeff's blog, mine would have never survived.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

your point being?


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

That you want to rule the blogging kingdom.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

not really, I've decided blogs aren't really that fun. I'm gonna wait for an actual website, only like $5 a month


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, good. You can make some money by putting banners there.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

right... I doubt it

I'll wait 'til I'm 14 for a job at Dunkin Donuts


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

And I want to get an internship at Apple.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

I think you have to be 18 for that. I'm trying to be reasonable, and Manual labor (fast food) is the only way to go until you're like 17, and I'm much too impatient for that


----------



## googolplex (Jun 20, 2002)

Guys, this thread is about blogs.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 20, 2002)

oh yeah, here's my blog, updated again:

http://xaq.blogspot.com

i know, its in my sig...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 20, 2002)

Everybody, go here:

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12359&db=macosx


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, did you get that from my blog?


----------

